# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Mushrooms that induce lucid dreams

## Beyond Reality

Here's a tip for first timers, or anyone who has trouble having lucids. Eat Amanita Muscaria (Fly Agaric) mushrooms. They are hallucinogenic, and produce vivid lucid dreams in the first stage of intoxication. They are legal in most places in the world. But before buying or taking the fungi be sure to do careful research on it, as they can have unwanted side effects. Have fun with the Shroom and be careful.

----------


## Shift

I recommend you look into the differences between 'dream' and normal 'hallucination'.

----------


## Beyond Reality

> I recommend you look into the differences between 'dream' and normal 'hallucination'.



I recommend you look into the effects of the Amanita Muscaria. I know the difference between hallucinations and dreams. I'VE EXPERIENCED BOTH. Psilocybin mushrooms, what people normally consume for hallucinogenic effects, are different from the Amanita Muscaria mushroom. The Amanita actually brings on sleep that shifts into lucid dreams. I am not talking about normal Shrooms, with normal hallucinations.

----------


## SKA

I've taken Amanita 2ce. Not much effect except a floaty sensation and a deep, but subtle relaxation. Once in a soup and once I took extract. Didnt do much, but perhaps I didn't take enough.

----------


## Beyond Reality

> I've taken Amanita 2ce. Not much effect except a floaty sensation and a deep, but subtle relaxation. Once in a soup and once I took extract. Didnt do much, but perhaps I didn't take enough.



Did you have vivid closed eye visuals? If you did then you took enough, if not then you needed more. Also some people are effected differently. Not everyone falls asleep when under the influence of Amanitas and if you simply do not want to fall asleep you won't. Sometimes the setting can effect you. If you were in a slightly dark environment with a couple people you know and quiet music, then you probably would feel sleepy and eventually fall asleep, but you'll stay awake if you are in a bright place, with lots of strangers and loud or no music.

----------


## Silence

> Here's a tip for first timers, or anyone who has trouble having lucids. Eat Amanita Muscaria (Fly Agaric) mushrooms. They are hallucinogenic, and produce vivid lucid dreams in the first stage of intoxication. They are legal in most places in the world. But before buying or taking the fungi be sure to do careful research on it, as they can have unwanted side effects. Have fun with the Shroom and be careful.



So uhhh where do you find these mushrooms and in prepairing it Wikipedia says to parboil it(idk what that means). It is also a hallucinogen. But I want to try this type of shroom. How did you find yours? How do you prepare it? Whats the worst side effect it has on you? Stuff like this. I am doing a project for my school about inducing lucid dreams and i request that you answer these questions and your mushroom might be used in my project

----------


## nina

> So uhhh where do you find these mushrooms and in prepairing it Wikipedia says to parboil it(idk what that means). It is also a hallucinogen. But I want to try this type of shroom. How did you find yours? How do you prepare it? Whats the worst side effect it has on you? Stuff like this. I am doing a project for my school about inducing lucid dreams and i request that you answer these questions and your mushroom might be used in my project



I would seriously advise AGAINST including the use of any drugs, especially something like shrooms, in a school project. Unless your teacher is a hippie or something.

I've done shrooms several times but never tried Amanita. From what I've read it just makes you very relaxed, tired...and rarely gives any sort of CEVs (well I'm used to some crazy ass CEVs from other things so I doubt I would experience anything noteworthy from Amanita), but I'm still interested in trying it for it's relaxing effect. I never thought to try to use it to induce lucid dreaming. That's an interesting idea though, I might have to buy some.

It's pretty easy to find online btw...google.

----------


## Felixplore

> Here's a tip for first timers, or anyone who has trouble having lucids. Eat Amanita Muscaria (Fly Agaric) mushrooms. They are hallucinogenic, and produce vivid lucid dreams in the first stage of intoxication. They are legal in most places in the world. But before buying or taking the fungi be sure to do careful research on it, as they can have unwanted side effects. Have fun with the Shroom and be careful.



Ive heard that these mushrooms can induce nausea in some people if not prepared correctly. What dose did you take and how did you prepare them?

----------


## Beyond Reality

> So uhhh where do you find these mushrooms and in prepairing it Wikipedia says to parboil it(idk what that means). It is also a hallucinogen. But I want to try this type of shroom. How did you find yours? How do you prepare it? Whats the worst side effect it has on you? Stuff like this. I am doing a project for my school about inducing lucid dreams and i request that you answer these questions and your mushroom might be used in my project



You can buy them on the internet, and in some places in local herb shops. They are not illegal to possess or be under the influence of in the USA. I got a full mushroom from an Amanita dealer, which is very risky and I do not recommend because there are other mushrooms that look very much like the Fly Agaric but are more poisonous and do not give desired effects. I would buy them from a credible online source.

 I chopped up 5 grams and blended it into a smoothie with strawberries, yogurt, and banana. The higher the does (like 5-7 grams) the better the chance of falling asleep and having a lucid dream because the more you take the drowsier you will get. The worst side effect is vomiting, which unfortunately almost always happens if you take a strong enough dose to fall asleep. The nausea will only last about 20 minutes though. 

Many Fly Agaric users report seeing "little people" in their lucid dreams while under the effect of the Amanita. Many users try to follow the little people through their dreams because they believe them to be dream guides, but the little guys move too fast to keep up with. Supposedly how many mushrooms you take is how many little people you see. Shamans would take 1 1/2 mushrooms (a ridiculously high dose) so that they could follow the little people through their dream (the half mushrooms creates a half little person who doesn't run as fast as the others, so it's easier to follow them). I personally have never experienced "little people" but many people say they have.

----------


## Beyond Reality

> Ive heard that these mushrooms can induce nausea in some people if not prepared correctly. What dose did you take and how did you prepare them?



Even when prepared correctly the Amanita still induces nausea in most people. I did experience extreme nausea for about 20 minutes, but once I got past it is was very worth it. One of the most enjoyable experiences in my life. I did not vomit but my friend who also took the shroom (a smaller dose than me) did vomit. Once he was done though he felt much better and also enjoyed the experience. It just depends on the person. Some people say the never feel nausea. I would suggest eating very lightly before your trip. It helps keep the nausea down. Also never eat fresh Amanitas. The drying process reduces the toxins that make you feel nausea. 

As I said earlier I took 5 grams that were mixed into a smoothie. It helps if you take them with something else, like a smoothie or water. The taste pretty bad.

----------


## Felixplore

Cheers, I have wanted to try this mushroom for a while, mainly for its psychedelic effects, but im not a big fan of nausea so its for this reason i havent tried it. I might give it go to see if it can induce a dream state. I think i read somewhere it can produce a dream state while awake with eyes closed, or do you have to actually fall asleep for it to have an effect?

----------


## Beyond Reality

> Cheers, I have wanted to try this mushroom for a while, mainly for its psychedelic effects, but im not a big fan of nausea so its for this reason i havent tried it. I might give it go to see if it can induce a dream state. I think i read somewhere it can produce a dream state while awake with eyes closed, or do you have to actually fall asleep for it to have an effect?



If you want to try shrooms for psychedelic effects, but you don't want nausea than go the route of Psilocybin mushrooms. They have much milder nausea, if any (some people report vomiting, some don't feel a thing) and they are very psychedelic. However, the problem with Psilocybin mushrooms are that they are illegal in the US and many other parts of the world, whereas the Amanita Muscaria is legal. I would advise taking Psilocybins for trippin and practicing lucid dreams at night. Avoid the Amanita. Most people consider it unpleasant. I tried it and enjoyed it immensely, and if you are just dying to try than go for it, but it honestly isn't any better than a real lucid dream, or taking Psilocybins. 

As far as I have experienced Amanita and talked with others who have, I've never heard of dreaming while awake. It does produce vivid lucid dreams if taken in a large enough dosage, and when awake you are so relaxed and drowsy that it feels almost like a dreamy state, but as far as dreaming while awake I don't think that is a legit effect. With eyes closed the Amanita can produce very vivid CEV (closed eye visuals). And don't worry, it's not tricky to fall asleep while under the influence. Just be comfortable, with one or two friends, lie down, have some Ambient music playing, and dim the lights. Good luck.

----------


## stnicka

> So uhhh where do you find these mushrooms and in prepairing it Wikipedia says to parboil it(idk what that means). It is also a hallucinogen. But I want to try this type of shroom. How did you find yours? How do you prepare it? Whats the worst side effect it has on you? Stuff like this. I am doing a project for my school about inducing lucid dreams and i request that you answer these questions and your mushroom might be used in my project



hahahahahahahaahahahahaa dude do it your teacher will be like, wtf is this?!
major respect if you do, and when your done you should post it on here so that we can all read it

----------


## Silence

> hahahahahahahaahahahahaa dude do it your teacher will be like, wtf is this?!
> major respect if you do, and when your done you should post it on here so that we can all read it



Ok i will post my 4page research page on here when im done...Ill put it in a general discussion thread maybe?

----------


## stnicka

go ahead and post it in hear if it has things to do with foods and drugs that induce it

----------


## Silence

> go ahead and post it in hear if it has things to do with foods and drugs that induce it



ok

----------


## deepsleep

The first thing I thought of when you said mush rooms and hallucinations was shrooms.

----------


## MrFantasy

Be careful with Amanitas, they're not the same as normal magic mushrooms.

----------


## Felixplore

> If you want to try shrooms for psychedelic effects, but you don't want nausea than go the route of Psilocybin mushrooms. They have much milder nausea, if any (some people report vomiting, some don't feel a thing) and they are very psychedelic. However, the problem with Psilocybin mushrooms are that they are illegal in the US and many other parts of the world, whereas the Amanita Muscaria is legal. I would advise taking Psilocybins for trippin and practicing lucid dreams at night. Avoid the Amanita. Most people consider it unpleasant. I tried it and enjoyed it immensely, and if you are just dying to try than go for it, but it honestly isn't any better than a real lucid dream, or taking Psilocybins. 
> 
> As far as I have experienced Amanita and talked with others who have, I've never heard of dreaming while awake. It does produce vivid lucid dreams if taken in a large enough dosage, and when awake you are so relaxed and drowsy that it feels almost like a dreamy state, but as far as dreaming while awake I don't think that is a legit effect. With eyes closed the Amanita can produce very vivid CEV (closed eye visuals). And don't worry, it's not tricky to fall asleep while under the influence. Just be comfortable, with one or two friends, lie down, have some Ambient music playing, and dim the lights. Good luck.



Yeah ive done my fair share of psilocybin mushrooms, they are very good for a colourful and visual experience. I was perticually interested in amanita m as ive heard its nothing like psilocybin mushrooms, its more dreamy and relaxing, without a lot of visual activity. Well if i do decide to try them i will write up about what i experienced.

----------


## Beyond Reality

> Yeah ive done my fair share of psilocybin mushrooms, they are very good for a colourful and visual experience. I was perticually interested in amanita m as ive heard its nothing like psilocybin mushrooms, its more dreamy and relaxing, without a lot of visual activity. Well if i do decide to try them i will write up about what i experienced.



It's true, Fly Agaric are different than Psilocybin Cubensis, but honestly they are also very similar.  I like to describe the effects of P. Cubensis to people who have never experienced it before as being faded (like when you smoke cannabis and drink at the same time). Of course there is also a better tactile and visual sensation. A. Muscaria is different in the sense that you aren't so stony and drunk feeling, like when you experience P.C. It's much more relaxed, very dreamy. There aren't such intense visuals, as with P.C., but there are very similar closed eye visuals. The silly thoughts you get when you smoke cannabis or take P.C. are also similar when under the effect of Amanitas. The pleasurable "spasms" you get at the height of Psilocybin's effects are present in very minor amounts. There are some effects of the Amanita that can't even be explained, like a mixture of faint memories, smells, and sights that swirl around in your brain. It feels like a deja vu. Feelings you experience in your body, like every muscle has relaxed to it's fullest and you are no longer in control of movement (although movement is still possible). 

There is truly no way to explain fully the effects of Fly Agarics and how the differ or correlate with other kinds or shrooms. If you do decide to try them than definitely write up about your experience! And tell us how much you took and in what form, it is helpful to "noobies".

----------


## Felixplore

The other night i decided to try some amanita muscaria.
I first heated some water up to about 85 degrees and then added 7 grams of crushed amanita powder. I let it sit for about 45 mins before drinking the tea and its contents. It didnt taste very good but compared to some other things out there it isnt that bad.

I noticed something at about an hour after injestion, it was quite subtle, but my mindset had shifted into a very calm and still like mannar. This effect was quite enjoyable. My body did feel slightly heavier as well, sorta like when your wearing a lot of layers. So i decided to try and sleep to see if this mushroom would affect my dreams. It was quite easy to fall asleep and i awoke about 2 hours later. I didnt remember that much from my dream just a very weird feeling when waking up.

I went to the toilet and noticed the air was sort of vibrating slightly and looked ever so hazy. So i gave sleep another go but i found it a lot more difficult than previously. I felt quite stimulated and kept tossing and turning but i eventually fell asleep. 

I had the craziest dreams this time and had pretty good recall when waking up. I had about 3-4 dreams, waking up after each one, and i realised that the plot in each of the dreams was just so bizzare. In one of them i was in eygpt guarding a tomb of a pharoah from normal citizens but i was allowed to let celebrities through and look at the treasure.

My conclusion for the experiment was it was a good one, i didnt become lucid, but i didnt really expect too. I did have some pretty crazy dreams and the effects while awake were a tad subtle for my liking but were still enjoyable. I didnt feel any nausea at all which was great.

----------


## beizebopp

Yeah everyone be carefull with fly agaric. its pretty poisonous.

The inuits used to feed them to the reindeer and then after the raindeers had filtered ost of the poison out in thier livers the inuits would drink thier urine and go into dream like states including open eyed hallucinations. 
Ive heard a few people say that the red and white mushrooms combined with the reindeers is where santa clause originated from. Sounds about right to me. [email protected]*k coca cola making him red n white, i call shrooms.

----------


## Beyond Reality

> The other night i decided to try some amanita muscaria.
> I first heated some water up to about 85 degrees and then added 7 grams of crushed amanita powder. I let it sit for about 45 mins before drinking the tea and its contents. It didnt taste very good but compared to some other things out there it isnt that bad.
> 
> I noticed something at about an hour after injestion, it was quite subtle, but my mindset had shifted into a very calm and still like mannar. This effect was quite enjoyable. My body did feel slightly heavier as well, sorta like when your wearing a lot of layers. So i decided to try and sleep to see if this mushroom would affect my dreams. It was quite easy to fall asleep and i awoke about 2 hours later. I didnt remember that much from my dream just a very weird feeling when waking up.
> 
> I went to the toilet and noticed the air was sort of vibrating slightly and looked ever so hazy. So i gave sleep another go but i found it a lot more difficult than previously. I felt quite stimulated and kept tossing and turning but i eventually fell asleep. 
> 
> I had the craziest dreams this time and had pretty good recall when waking up. I had about 3-4 dreams, waking up after each one, and i realised that the plot in each of the dreams was just so bizzare. In one of them i was in eygpt guarding a tomb of a pharoah from normal citizens but i was allowed to let celebrities through and look at the treasure.
> 
> My conclusion for the experiment was it was a good one, i didnt become lucid, but i didnt really expect too. I did have some pretty crazy dreams and the effects while awake were a tad subtle for my liking but were still enjoyable. I didnt feel any nausea at all which was great.



So you think it was a worthwhile experience? I certainly will be doing it again. I had a bit a different experience when I did it because I never fell asleep. I did it with my friend and we stayed up the whole time (this is before I knew about lucid dreams and Amanitas). I'm surprised that you were able to fall asleep twice also. Usually people report only falling asleep towards the very beginning then they stay up for the rest of the trip. 

Where did you get yours from?

----------

